# After ride supplement advice



## RockyMt (Jan 29, 2011)

An old guy here (age 67) trying to get back into mountain biking after a 10 year layoff.

I am riding cross country every day for at least one hour non stop at my top speed. It is normally several hours later before I have my next meal. It seems reasonable to me that I am missing an opportunity to recover more effectively unless I take on something to help fuel recovery immediately after completing a ride?

Can anyone recommend what type of supplement I should be looking for?

Thanks


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Whey protien shake and a banana right after or at least within an hour.


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

Just eat real food with good nutritional content. Better than any supplement you can buy, and likely cheaper too. Maybe a bit of starchy carbs, and fat-trimmed protein. Solid diet/nutrition otherwise will help too. 

Aside from that, take it easy when you feel like it and enjoy the ride


----------



## lamb (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow, if I am still able to hit the trails at 67, I would follow up the ride with a few beers!


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Typically something with a 4:1 ratio of carb/protein within an hour after ride is ok.


----------



## anesthesia-matt (Jul 28, 2009)

+1 on beanbag's comment, but I try to shoot for 30 minutes, your muscles are most responsive to recovery nutrition within the first 30 minutes. Healthy carbs to replenish your glycogen stores and healthy protein to start muscle recovery.......and of course water, your body recovers much faster and more efficiently when its not dehydrated. 

BTW, its awesome at 67 you're still hitting the trails. My grandfather is 88 and still bikes, cross-country skis and square dances......hopefully I have his genes!!!!


----------



## RockyMt (Jan 29, 2011)

My grandfather is 88 and still bikes, cross-country skis and square dances......hopefully I have his genes!!!![/QUOTE]

Thanks, I'll keep this in mind for inspiration!

Thanks to everyone for your input. Now I just need to find the right product that will be convenient to keep in my truck at the trail head for immediate use after a ride. Any suggestions as to what brands I should look at?


----------



## anesthesia-matt (Jul 28, 2009)

I use the Gatorade Recovery drink for immediate because it doesn't have be refrigerated. I think it has 20 grams of protein, plus electrolytes.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Optimum nutrition 100% whey protien gold standard is 1 of my favs. Vitamin shoppe carries it and can order online. There's also an all natural version with less sugar. 1 or 2 scoops in a shaker cup, mix with water or milk and drink. Chocalate flavor mixed with milk is my fav, followed by vanilla mixed with orange gatorade.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

I use the aseptic chocolate milk single serving containers that don't require refrigeration. However, I bet there is some kind of home-made food or energy bar that you could make that is both cheaper and nutritionally dense. I try to eat real food if possible.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

I personally like the Hammer Nutrition Recoverite. My muscles, and joints tend to be less sore or not hurt at all after a hard ride. Check out their website, they have alot of good info. Of course this is "their" take on it, and everyone will have a different opinion.

http://www.hammernutrition.com/knowledge/recovery-a-crucial-component-for-athletic-success.1278.html


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

beanbag said:


> I use the aseptic chocolate milk single serving containers that don't require refrigeration. However, I bet there is some kind of home-made food or energy bar that you could make that is both cheaper and nutritionally dense. I try to eat real food if possible.


One of my all time favorite after race recovery foods is chocolate milk (I put it in a cooler). PB&J, yogurt and fruit are good too.

This work too


----------



## bernside (Oct 18, 2009)

nov0798 said:


> I personally like the Hammer Nutrition Recoverite. My muscles, and joints tend to be less sore or not hurt at all after a hard ride. Check out their website, they have alot of good info. Of course this is "their" take on it, and everyone will have a different opinion.
> 
> http://www.hammernutrition.com/knowledge/recovery-a-crucial-component-for-athletic-success.1278.html


+1 for recoverite. I take it with me to the trail and drink it right after finishing the ride.


----------



## RockyMt (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks again! 

I appreciate everyone's advice. It's great that the folks here are so willing to share what they have learned.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

RockyMt said:


> Thanks again!
> 
> I appreciate everyone's advice. It's great that the folks here are so willing to share what they have learned.


You may want to study the training effect as well and consider rather than riding every day (7 days in a row), taking a day or two off and spreading out your riding week so you have adequate time for recovery.


----------



## lgh (Jan 10, 2007)

beanbag said:


> Typically something with a 4:1 ratio of carb/protein within an hour after ride is ok.


What beanbag said. THE critical time to begin replenishing energy supplies is within the first hour or so of stopping exercise. Don't wait 2 hours.

Larry


----------



## giant_kyle (May 26, 2007)

http://www.nesquik.com/adults/products/nesquikreadytodrink/100calorie.aspx#


----------



## htfu_aaron (Aug 31, 2010)

Hammer Recoverite or Endurox R4 within a half hour after every workout. I've used both but prefer Endurox


----------



## Yeti2424 (Feb 27, 2009)

theMeat said:


> Optimum nutrition 100% whey protien gold standard is 1 of my favs. Vitamin shoppe carries it and can order online. There's also an all natural version with less sugar. 1 or 2 scoops in a shaker cup, mix with water or milk and drink. Chocalate flavor mixed with milk is my fav, followed by vanilla mixed with orange gatorade.


+1 for the Optimum Nutrition. Mix it with apple or grape juice in the shaker cup to up your carbohydrates post exercise in additon to your banana. Simple, quick, and cheap.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm a fan of chocolate milk after many training rides. Have also used Recoverite and Muscle Milk. The advantage to these two is that you don't have to refrigerate. Usually take these to races with me for that reason.


----------



## Blue Bye (Mar 17, 2011)

For what it's worth I like Cytomax


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Looking for some "real solid food" ideas.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

edgar allan poe


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

beanbag said:


> Looking for some "real solid food" ideas.


I typically eat lunch after my rides... usually left over grilled lean meats like chicken, beef, or pork, or fish, plus a solid helping of leftover veggies (baked/roasted or grilled asparagus, brussel sprouts, squash/zucchini, acorn squash, big mix of salad with spinach/kale/berries/avocado), and sometimes even sweet potatoes (baked with cinnamon and red pepper flakes - salt also in the summer).


----------



## RockyMt (Jan 29, 2011)

miss rides a lot said:


> I typically eat lunch after my rides... usually left over grilled lean meats like chicken, beef, or pork, or fish, plus a solid helping of leftover veggies (baked/roasted or grilled asparagus, brussel sprouts, squash/zucchini, acorn squash, big mix of salad with spinach/kale/berries/avocado), and sometimes even sweet potatoes (baked with cinnamon and red pepper flakes - salt also in the summer).


I sure like your style!

Now excuse me while I make another pass through the fridge.


----------



## Coasting (Mar 26, 2008)

Try good old fashioned milk.Theres a lot of over hyped crap floating around,nothing beats this stuff.Give it a go and be prepared to be surprised.Bonus its cheap and easy to find


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Milk is great, and it's where whey protein comes from, but you'd have to drink alot to = the amount of protien you can get from a whey protien shake.
I agree that it's best to get nutrition from real, clean foods, but the fact of the matter is liquids will be absorbed by your muscles faster, and start the recovery process faster, and whey protein is the best, fastest.
Depending on how you mix it, milk, water, juice, gaterade, or have it with or without a peice of fruit or grains, you can get 3-4-5 to 1 carb ratio. 
As far as cost, whey proten powder, like "optimum nutrition" or even more expensive designer brands are the best bang for the buck as far as grams of protein as compared to real food or designer premixed drinks.


----------



## RideStrong (May 4, 2007)

Whey protein shake with a cliff bar - immediately after hard training ride or race. 
(complex carbs + simple carbs + protein)

works for me...


----------



## Coasting (Mar 26, 2008)

Heres an excellent article on milk.I realise it all seems a bit simple for some peps but it sure aint going to do any harm giving it a go.I know after many years of racing and training i was scepticle and more that a little shocked at how good my recovery was after adopting milk as a post ride food.The secret is consuming some straight after the ride.I always make sure i have some chilled milk available whether its in the car or obviously the fridge if i leave from home.A couple of ice cubes in a flask of milk ensures its still fresh if i have to travel for the ride.Heres the article
www.bikeradar.com/fitness/nutrition/article/nutrition-why-milk-is-a-cycling-super-drink-25698


----------



## Taranis (Dec 30, 2009)

BruceBrown said:


> You may want to study the training effect as well and consider rather than riding every day (7 days in a row), taking a day or two off and spreading out your riding week so you have adequate time for recovery.


Thanks for the link. Very helpful


----------



## RockyMt (Jan 29, 2011)

Straight milk is out for me because I have never liked the taste. 

I am still shopping but in the near term I discovered that my wife had some Whey vanilla ice cream protein powder that she had decided not to use. I mixed some with Welch's grape juice and found the taste to be acceptable. I already had some Clif bars on hand so I am currently taking these two products after each ride. I am also keeping various fresh fruit in the fridge.

I understand the need to allow sufficient recovery time between workouts. I had been riding almost daily until some outside business came up and gave me an un-scheduled day off. I had intentionally limited my rides to one hour so that it would be more reasonable to ride on consecutive days. If I see where I am not available to ride for several days I will increase my ride time to two hours.

I know this is far from a professional program but then I am not expecting to turn pro. Just having fun riding a bike!

Thanks again for all the advice.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

How about a Clif Builder's bar, or some other patty you make yourself that has some protein in it? I don't see the need to eat all this liquid food. It's not like you body's in THAT much of a hurry.


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

Hammer Recoverite or Endurox R4 (see the reviews and both get top marks)

Power Bar Proteinplus with 30g of protien

http://www.powerbar.com/products/finder.aspx


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

For me, orange juice + 1 scoop of J. Robb vanilla Whey Protein + a healthy serving of L-Glutamine powder. (the key amino acid in a lot of the commercial 'recovery' drinks). 

Or skim milk + chocolate flavor J. Robb whey protein+ frozen banana + the L-Glutamine blended up 

All within 30 minutes of a training ride if possible. 

I like the J. Robb for a whey protein source because it is 100% pure whey and not some kind of 'whey blend'.


----------



## eddie80 (Apr 28, 2006)

Some fruit juice or smoothie with some carbs.....I like Bolthouse Farms or naked juices and add a scoop of protein powder. As other have said optimum nutrition makes great whey protein with plenty of flavor options.....vanilla or strawberry mix well with fruit juice


----------



## Cutbert (Jul 26, 2010)

I am 50 years young and travel a lot for a living so I was looking for something that would be available to me while I am home riding my local trails or on the road. I found the pre-mixed Muscle Milk shakes work great for me (note, the label states there is no milk, it's a whey protein shake). I keep a small cooler in my car with a MM on ice waiting for me when I return from a ride. This way I have it available immediately and since doing this I've noticed much faster recovery times, little or no muscle aches or cramps. 
When I am traveling, I can find these in the cooler section of any convenience store.


----------

